# Xdm vs. Glock, kel, sig



## GAT (Feb 22, 2012)

What can you tell me about XDM 40 cal. compact...can we compair to Glock, Kel, or Sig?

Gat


----------



## John2393 (Feb 19, 2012)

Sig.


----------



## John2393 (Feb 19, 2012)

Kidding. My 40 xd was a great gun. I dont like 40 cal. But if i had to get another one i woild probably go XD or Sig. Problem with a Sig is that to get all the crap that comes with an XD plus the gun and match the price...you MAY have to go used on the sig. Now if money isnt an issue. Me PERSONALLY, i would go Sig Saur all day.

* correction. If money wasnt an issue i actually would go with an H&k USP or P30.

Glocks...dunno. dont like the angle of the grip. KELTEC dunno. Never shot one.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sig or Glock


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Sig ...


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

If you are seriously putting Kel Tec in the same catogory as the others you are being sold a bill of goods.......1) there are No Kel Tec .40's now 2) They are so far inferior quality to the others listed it hurts my head to even think about it. I like the M&P 40 compact and the Ruger SR40C. personally.

RCG


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I would go with a Sig Sauer.

It's a excellent brand / high quality.

Here's a picture of my Sig P2022 in .40 cal










Very nice gun and amazingly inexpensive for a Sig.

Available in new & used all over the web.

I agree Kel-Tec is not in the same quality class as the others.

:smt1099


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

None of the above, but if I have to choose one, I would go with Sig......+


----------



## prof_fate (Jan 2, 2012)

What do YOU like and feels good and controls work with your fingers? Start there.

What features do you like, not like? The XD has no safety for you to worry about (part trigger, part grip, plus the blockdopthing). I like that, you may not.
Glocks are harder on cases, not an issue unless you reload.
XD/CZ are very tight on chamber dimensions - you may not care, but i'm reloading flat nose bullets and it makes for a short OAL round. Harder to find recipes.
Some guns tolerate lead bullets better than others. If you care...you may not.
I believe glock magazines are cheaper.

All depends on what's important to you.

I want to compete in IDPA, PPC and perhaps other events. I needed a centerfire handgun. I looked at revolvers and semi autos. 9 is cheaper to shoot than 40, the XDm competition in 5.25 is very accurate. 
I looked at glock, SW and XD. I liked the feel of the SW and not the glock, but the XD seemed the most accurate and with all the goodies in the kit was the best deal (paid $740 out the door tax and all for gun, 3 mags, holster, magazine belt clip and some odds and ends).


----------

